# Funny in the extreme..



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

This is an audio file of a very funny joke - not sure it'll work as well if I write it so just go listen. This was a real LOL, and still making me smile now...

http://indiaknight.posterous.com/extremely-funny-joke


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thats the way to start the day. With a laugh :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I'd love to hear it but the download is not working for me


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

It's working now  

Very good joke,liked it a lot :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Clement was a very funny man, much missed in our household, Alan.


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

very funny thanks :lol: :lol:


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Excellent. Thank you.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Alan

_Clement was a very funny man, much missed in our household._

Oh, he lived with you did he?!!!!


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Many funny :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Thnkfull he did not. I understand old Clement could be rather a difficult person to get on with. 

I am glad to note that you are wearing your Pedant again Bruce.

I think my comment can be interpreted in two ways, Alan.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_I understand old Clement could be rather a difficult person to get on with._

Perfect match then!

All said in jest, as I am sure you know.

Those old raconteurs were priceless.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, I have heard that he could be an awkward old raconteur, Alan.


----------

